# Replacing tow mirrors with standards



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just bought a new 2018 3500HD and it comes standard with the heated power tow mirrors. I just cant get used to them and I know for sure when plowing I wont like them. Any one know if someone makes the standard size power heated mirrors with the turn signals built in that would work?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If they are an option on your truck (ie: if you could order them when you bought the truck), then presumably you could buy them from GM and swap them. Maybe your dealer would let you somehow trade in your existing ones.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

give it some time, might just get used to them and find you wont be backing into things, might try a little different adjustment


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You can get the RPO code for standard mirrors and get them from dealer. You might have to change the mirror switch and get a reflash depending on which exact style and options you choose...

Chances are good if you post here or on a gm or diesel form, someone will trade with you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Check your upper glove box, look in thee “D” section of your RPO codes do you have DPN or DQS as one of your codes.

Depending on how loaded your current mirrors will help to guide which one of the 3 standard options would swap the easiest.

Also is it a gas or a diesel?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Its a gas. Power adjusted, heated and turn signal in mirror. Not power folding.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Italiano67 said:


> Its a gas. Power adjusted, heated and turn signal in mirror. Not power folding.


Then you currently have DPN w/o K40

Here are your options:

_DE2 Mirrors_ - These are the basic mirrors found on W/T Trucks. They do not have power anything. They are manual adjust, manual fold, etc.

_DL8 Mirrors_ - These are the most common mirrors found on LT/SLE trucks and are the next level from DE2 Mirrors. DL8 Mirrors are Heated, Power Adjust, and Manual Fold. If your truck has 1LT/2LT options, this will most likely be the same mirror.

_DL3 Mirrors_ - These are mirrors are the "Premium" version to the DL8 Mirrors that most folks are wanting to upgrade to. These mirrors are typically found on your higher trim LTZ/High Country and SLT/Denali trucks. These mirrors are: Heated, Power Adjust, Power Fold, Turn Signal, Puddle Lamps, and Auto Dim (Driver's Side).

The DL3 will require a new switch on the inside in your door and visit to the dealer for a re-flash of your computer to allow the mirrors to work properly.

https://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/to...l3-towing-mirror-upgrade-–-mirrors-explained/


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Italiano67 said:


> I just bought a new 2018 3500HD and it comes standard with the heated power tow mirrors. I just cant get used to them and I know for sure when plowing I wont like them. Any one know if someone makes the standard size power heated mirrors with the turn signals built in that would work?


You can get cheapies at certifit. I think I they're around $40-50 EA .


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Never had good luck with aftermarket mirrors... always shook like mad.

non tow mirrors might be better as they are not extended from the truck???


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Never had good luck with aftermarket mirrors... always shook like mad.
> 
> non tow mirrors might be better as they are not extended from the truck???


I have had to replace a couple. Being non tow mirrors, they are fine.
Older Chevy


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Honestly? Keep the tows. Sounds to me that maybe they aren't adjusted quite right. Any way you could take a "perspective" picture? As in, with a camera, put it in a spot equivalent to your seating position so we can see how you have the glass set up? 

DPN/DQS mirrors are the cat's meow.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with op if your not towing alot the tow mirrors are too far out and back. I can look in my standard mirrors and still see in front of my truck with tow mirrors you can not see what's in front of you when you look in the mirror. I spend a lot of time looking in my mirrors knowing what is behind you and coming up along side you can be just as important as what's in front of you. I have avoided several accidents by moving out of the way of someone behind me. 1
was a tractor trailer who wasn't going to stop at a light if I hadn't stomped on the gas and hit the ditch he would if hit Me at a stop going about 50.


----------

